# Said goodbye to a life long friend today, Rest in peace Hondo.



## Speed Racer

Big hugs, MHF. Nothing I can say will make it better. Only tincture of time helps, and even then not perfectly.

What a lovely tribute to an amazing horse. It's very clear you loved him deeply.

Godspeed, Hondo.


----------



## Endiku

Oh, my heart just breaks for you MHFQ. I know the pain that you are feeling all too well. Hondo was a beautiful boy and it is very obvious that you loved him very much, and he loved you. He lived a long, successful life with you though, and I am certain that he appreciated everything that you did for him.

RIP Hondo, and may you have endless pastures to run in with the rest of our old friends!


----------



## Jake and Dai

RIP dearest Hondo.

And **hugs** to you MFHQ.


----------



## Klassic Superstar

So sorry for your loss, hugs are being sent your way from me 
Time and good memmories will help the healing proccess.
Might be too soon and if it is I am soory but have you though of a horse hair bracelet in his honor or to rememebr him by with somthing physical...? I know I will be doing that when the time comes for my boy.

Again so sorry, hugs!


----------



## demonwolfmoon

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!! =( 

RIP, Hondo


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks guys. Definitely trying to focus on all of the good memories and there's a lot. Think I've shed enough tears to fill the Mississippi in the last couple of days. Heaven definitely got a good one.

Not too soon KS, no worries. I hitch horsehair myself and plan to make his tail into a set of reins. Then 6 months from now when I get them done he can help me start the next batch of youngsters.


----------



## Roperchick

I'm so sorry MHF. 

RIP Hondo


----------



## equiniphile

So sorry, Mandy. No doubt he had a long, fantastic life with you.


----------



## Fulford15

I am very sorry for your lose MHF. My thoughts are with you -hugs-  
I enjoyed reading the amazing bond you had with Hondo.


----------



## franknbeans

So sorry-**hugs**.


----------



## FlyGap

M my heart is just breaking for you. Huge hugs...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

I had hoped that this would not be the final time, but so it was. 
According to what you have written, you really got "your money's worth" from that horse! I mean, that you got way more of the good than the bad, and that horse lived the best life possible, and completed it well. The pain must be fierce, but so was the love.
Hugs, sister.


----------



## Lockwood

Hugs girl, hugs.
For you and M.

RIP Hondo.


----------



## Critter sitter

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaydee

So sorry for your loss. It sounds as if you gave him a wonderful life and he returned the favour
Remember the good times. It will get easier.


----------



## aerie

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I hitch horsehair myself and plan to make his tail into a set of reins. Then 6 months from now when I get them done he can help me start the next batch of youngsters.


What a beautiful way to celebrate his life and pass on his legacy to the next generation! I am sorry for your loss, it sounds like Hondo had an incredible life. You won't ever forget all of the things he did for you, and I am sure he never forgot all of the things you did for him.


----------



## hemms

Very sorry for your loss. How lucky we are to be graced with these once-in-a-lifetime animal friends. Big hug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

What a wonderful horse he must have been - every girl's dream horse to be sure. I so love the story of your 18th birthday, and you're sure to remember that with happiness the rest of your days. What a good, full, long life he led and gave with all his heart - your heart horse. Tears falling for you, as I can only imagine your pain, but smiles for your many years of joy. God Bless


----------



## waresbear

Condolences. Another horse that left the world a better place than when he entered. RIP Hondo, good man.


----------



## egrogan

Oh MH, I am so sorry to hear it. I can't imagine having such a long history with an animal. But, how many animals have known nothing but love, consistency, and compassion their entire life? He was one lucky guy to spend his with you and your family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

RIP Hondo,

Sorry to hear about his passing


.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm sorry. I wish it didn't have to hurt so much but I would guess the pain is worth the endless memories. I'm curious how many secrets he kept for you?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :-( ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm so happy this horse shared such beautiful memories with you, and vice versa. He surely had a wonderful life in your pasture for these many many years 

RIP Hondo; you will be missed. Thanks for bringing sunshine into Mandy's life!


----------



## Allison Finch

R.I.P. you beautiful horse.










I hope my best friend, 'Lil Ab, meets him at the bridge so they can play stallion games together.

31 years is a long and glorious lifespan.


----------



## Madamefifi

So sad, M. Sounds like Hondo lived a long and beautiful life with you.


----------



## nvr2many

I am very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peach Hondo.


----------



## lasso

im sry for your loss


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So sorry you lost such a great friend, MHF. Remember the good times and know that he's able to run and play again. *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thank you all so much for the kind words and support. In times like this one realizes that this forum isn't comprised of "just a bunch of random strangers", it truly is one big horse crazy family. I appreciate each and every one of you. 

Doing chores this morning was really tough. The first stall in my barn and it's attached pasture is the "big man on campus" stall. Him not being there to talk to me as soon as I came through the door hit me really hard. 

I'm throwing myself into a big physical labor project in my yard and going to steer clear of the barn for a bit. I hope my project will wear me out and keep me busy enough to keep my mind occupied a bit. Will start a thread in a few with pictures of my project, despite my sadness, it is going to be a pretty cool addition to my yard. 




farmpony84 said:


> I'm curious how many secrets he kept for you?


More than I will ever admit! They are his secrets to keep now. 



Allison Finch said:


> I hope my best friend, 'Lil Ab, meets him at the bridge so they can play stallion games together..


Me too! I also hope Ab tells him that stadium fences are made for jumping, not those in the pasture. In his younger days, I watched him one time in the 6' round pen - stand at one side and you could see him thinking and sizing it up, trots across and out he went with not so much as a rub. :lol:


----------



## Maple

Only seeing this now... so so sorry MHF  I'm glad you can look back on all the amazing times you had with him. Thinking of you!


----------



## HowClever

Oh, MHF, I am so very sorry and I hate that words are all I can offer. It must have been such a joy to spend so many years with such a beautiful horse, I am so glad that he was lucky enough to have someone like you to spend all that time with. He was well loved, that much is abundantly clear. 

I hope in time you can find some solace in all the wonderful memories you must have of him. He knows he is loved.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sad to lose such a wonderful heart horse-your entwined history is just amazing. I hope your project keeps your mind busy and gives your heart some time to heal. RIP Hondo.


----------



## texasgal

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Doing chores this morning was really tough. The first stall in my barn and it's attached pasture is the "big man on campus" stall. *Him not being there to talk to me as soon as I came through the door hit me really hard. *


This. When I put my old guy down in '94, my friend told me how strong I was because I didn't cry.

Then I showed up at the barn the next day to take care of my mare, to realize that I'll never see those big eyes, and hear that soft nicker .. tore me up.

I just want to say what a lucky horse he was. It's special to be owned by the same owner from birth to death.

** uber hugs to you **


----------



## NBEventer

I am sorry. I teared up reading this. I am preparing myself to say goodbye to an old friend as well. His day is coming in the near future I think and it guts me knowing its coming.

Saying a prayer for you. RIP Hondo you beautiful boy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks guys. Sorry to hear that you are preparing for this too NB, big hugs to you. Man is it rough. Being on here plus my rocks to toss around will hopefully help a bit.


----------



## busysmurf

I'm so sorry Mandy, I know how much you loved him. But at least he got to lead an AWESOME and long life, and you gave that to him:hug:


----------



## Allison Finch

When you are able to, it would be nice to see a pictoral of his life with you as a memorial. Lots of photos. It seems to help posting these, at least is was for me, as it reminds one of the great times. 

As for your yard project, don't forget to get BEFORE photos so that we can see the progression. I keep forgetting to get these and I always regret it.


----------



## Allison Finch

I just found your pond thread. VERY NICE!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Will do Allison. My scanner went awhile back (and most of the good ones are pre digital lol) but Dan is going to borrow one from his dad and bring it home after work so I will hopefully get some on here tonight. I was pretty stylish in the 80s :lol:


----------



## Back2Horseback

Your situation and fierce pain of loss made me think of two things;

First, that Hondo is gone in body, yes, which is a pain which must be inexplicable... At the same time, he is absolutely a part of who you are every single day...of how you express yourself, feel things, make decisions and look at life, not only as a horsewoman, but as a woman, and simply as a person. What an incredible gift you and he were picked to share! Your WHOLE LIFE to this point with him, and he with you. That is something near-to-unheard-of anymore... you two raised one another!

The second is related to what I just wrote... for better or for worse, many of us cannot reliably separate our lives, choices. decisions made, and lessons learned from the lives of whomever raised us, whether that was our parents, grandparents, aunt, family friend...etc...Hondo "created" you, the good you, who turned to your best horse friend rather than to the "dangerous choices" of youth! He influenced you through your love for him alone, I'd imagine, to do what was "right", way more often than taking the "wrong" path, probably without you even realizing it at that time. You paid him back one thousand-fold through your "forever love" for him, and the indescribably amazing equine life, a life of peace and safety, that I'd bet most horses cannot even fathom the comfort of.

What an incredible blessing, those things which you each wrapped around one another and used to keep one another warm and safe with for 31 years. He'll always be right there with you...always an amazing, undeniable part of who you are.

Giant hugs and cyber-kleenex from me to you...I pray your pain becomes somewhat less acute very soon, but am guessing you may be in this stage for some time, dear woman! 

Respectfully, and in memory of Hondo....RIP, you most special and unique boy...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

B2H, thank you. You are very right, he will always be a part of me. I know how lucky I am to have had the blessing of sharing his entire life. 

My grandpa is really struggling with this. He had Hondo's sire from age 2 until he passed at 36 and now Hondo. I wish I could help ease his pain but I'm not doing so great dealing with my own 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

It's something words cannot describe; watching the one's we love dearly grieving, while we, too, grieve.
The most/best we can do for one another is hang onto each other and know that we each are suffering together.... 

Men often have greater difficulty expressing their emotions... your grandfather is very lucky to have you there with him, likely showing HIM through YOUR OWN actions that it's fine to let it all out!

My deepest sympathies to you both...


----------



## WesternRider88

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Hondo.


----------



## Corporal

I am SO sorry for your loss. I just came upon your original post. RIP, Hondo, and wait for MHFQ to join you.


----------



## Missy May

I am sorry for your loss, I know how painful it is and how hard it is to accept. I lost my life long friend when he was 30. Great horses leave their presence behind. My heart goes out to you. Let yourself grieve. 

RIP Hondo.


----------



## Phly

We are sorry you had to lose him, at any age. From our family to yours, our condolences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks guys. Still pretty tough walking past his stall/pasture and him not being there to greet me but I'm finding comfort knowing he isn't in pain and is no doubt causing trouble with old friends. 

Since it's isn't as fresh, a bit of detail about what/why. It's been some time that I've known that his kidneys were compromised and that it would be what would be the end for him. He became a pretty hard keeper the last few years, unfortunately the only thing that kept him in decent weight was alfalfa. Vet & I discussed and tried a lot of options but decided that at his age it was worth it to feed it to him despite the calcium levels and what it would do to further the kidney issues and when the time came I would have to make the call. She said it could have been a month, could have been years. I got several extra years with him and it was very much worth it, it gave me enough time with him that he taught my daughter the ropes and for that I will be forever grateful. He went into renal failure and I had no choice but to let him go. Still breaks my heart but he got to go out with some dignity left, he was talking to the mares even on our walk to the woods where he was laid to rest. Sure miss his ornery ol' self 

I've been crazy busy, babysitting my rotten nephews on top of regular farm work so I haven't gotten to dig out boxes of pics but when I do I will get them scanned and posted.


----------



## Paintlover1965

Very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Hondo. Eventually the pain will be replaced by the warmth of his spirit in your heart forever. I would love to see some of the photos that you have as you grew up together when you're ready to look at them. I have a picture of my border collie and my daughter lying beside her framed in my living room. It took some time for me to frame it after she passed away to get the courage to look at it. But now after almost five years, I really love having it there as a reminder of the space she shares in my heart forever. Hugs to you and your grampa.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Oh my. Hugs!!!

RIP Hondo <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

*R>i>p*

its always hard to lose a horse. We had to have 3 put down recently, just do to old age, arhtritis issues. 
RIP Jo jo , Mamasita and Secret.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife

Aww sorry. :-( I remember riding him the day we went to look at Piney for the first time, what has that been, 5 years almost?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks. It's been awhile, that's for sure!


----------



## xxBarry Godden

MHFQ- I am sorry to read your news. The big problem we horse lovers face is that sooner or later we have to face the death of a much loved creature. The worst part is that it is we, the owners, who have to make the final decision to send the animal on its way to wherever we all will one day go. But the decision has to be made.

I have found that the special horses don't ever leave the corner of one's mind which they occupy. Mind you in my house there are photos of both horses and dogs on almost every wall. The faces in the frames look up every time I pass by and silently we say "Hello" to each other. 

I can no longer physically ride, for my aged frame is losing the ability to sit a horse but every day on which I walk the woods or paths where once we used to ride, a memory will come flooding back of the good times we had together.

My Father was not a dog lover and he never ever rode a horse, but he once said to me that I should be grateful for knowing the animal which had passed away - after all if I had not known the creature, then I would not have enjoyed the pleasure of owning it. Wise words. The companionship of a good horse (or a faithful dog) is a privilege for any human to have enjoyed.

Barry


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thank you Barry. It certainly was a privilege to have had him in my life. It's starting to sting less but there's no doubt a hole in my heart. 

It's good to see you around. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

*Horses can be something special*

We riders come into this equestrian world for a variety of reasons. Some folks want to compete, some want to care, some want to train. However some of us find something special namely a relationship with a creature of another species.

If you become a disciple of natural horsemanship then you are taught or rather shown that a successful partnership with a powerful four legged animal weighing half a ton or more involves more than a loud voice, a whip and some tie downs. Sooner or later you are going to depend upon that same animal to carry you safely over open ground. When that moment arises it comes home sharply to the rider that he or she rely heavily on the horse held between the thighs. At moments of supreme stress there needs to be a feeling of trust and understanding passing back and forward between human and equine. 

Forming that relationship takes time and experience. It doesn't come overnight. Inevitably the successful partnership is a two way experience.
Make no mistake, although the horse cannot speak, it has its own subtle ways of making its feelings heard by its owner/rider. Equally the horse can judge from a series of subtle reactions by the rider if the emotion is mutual.

Read all the books on horse riding and management you can find but the most important aids in human/equine interaction are the hands and the voice. However once a dialogue between horse and rider has been established then slowly but surely horse and rider start to behave as a couple. No longer is it 'you and me' rather is it 'we'.

Of course some riders never achieve such a relationship with a horse. They follow a rule book and reject the concept that a horse is an intelligent animal.
They see the animal as a tool to be used and exploited. Whereas those of us who believe in the creed of Natural Horsemanship know only too well that most horses are extremely intelligent and are all seeing. But the price for such a close relationship is that when these horses pass on, the loss can be unbearable. And since, very often. the owner has had to give consent for the animal to be euthanased, it feels as though one is actually killing the animal. Although when you have to look a distressed horse in the eye, you'll know what has to be done for your friend. But the pain, the distress, the emotion and the loss of love can be unbearable. Make no mistake even a hard bitten grown man will cry for months at the mere mention of the deceased horse. 

But maybe that's what life is all about. We humans all have to face our maker one day. Perhaps the loss of a loved one, be he/she a horse or human, is part of the preparation for our own inevitable last day. It is important in this world to love and be loved - and believe me, the lick on the hand from a horse is an act of love -that's if you are lucky enough to receive it and more importantly that you recognise the gesture by the animal for what it is.

There is only one consolation in such sad matters; the horse will never actually leave us, as it will dwell in a corner of our minds until the very end.

Barry G


----------



## Casey02

I am so so sorry for your loss...I cant wait to see the pictures of his life , it sure sounded like he had a great one. He will be greatly missed

*hugs*


----------



## flytobecat

Major hugs. I've heard you talk about Hondo on the forum several times and remember pictures you posted. He was such a handsome boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oldhorselady

So sorry MFHQ....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks guys. Hard to believe it has been 2 months, still hurts bad. It's tough walking out to the barn and not having my old man there to greet me. I've found myself much less motivated to be in the barn doing what I need to be doing but am pushing on. I can't help it and know it isn't right but every horse I touch now in some way has big shoes and expectations to fill because Hondo spoiled me. He was an amazing horse, a true gentleman of a stallion and a top notch riding & show partner. 

Casey, I need to get on the pic thing, just haven't been able to bring myself to do it. I need to find a day when DD can go hang with a friend for the day so I can go through them, it's daunting to think about let alone do.


----------



## Casey02

It will be hard! But you will see all the great memories you had with him and ones that you may even forgot about.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Ah geez gal! I just seen this!

Sounds like one helluva horse! 
Very sorry for the loss, a big huge hug from me and a wet slobbery kiss from Stilts to you.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks CC and thanks Stilts lol. He was definitely one helluva horse. The old boy did it all, he had superiors in 2 events and points in 5 others. He was the true definition of an all arounder. Could win WP, Hunter Under, Reining & Barrels all in the same weekend. It was good stuff.


----------



## csimkunas6

So sorry MH! I had no idea, Hugs to you! RIP Hondo!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks Csim. Still doesn't seem real. I haven't been able to bring myself to go through pictures yet nor have I started hitching his tail hair. 3 months and it still hurts like hell.


----------



## csimkunas6

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks Csim. Still doesn't seem real. I haven't been able to bring myself to go through pictures yet nor have I started hitching his tail hair. 3 months and it still hurts like hell.


I figure it does, cant even imagine, my husband and I have had the conversation about Rodeo, and Ive only had him for 2.5 years now, cant even imagine how it would be if IVe had him his lifetime!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

2.5 years or 30 years, both hurt. Big, dumb animals are good at working their way into our hearts. I've had to say goodbye to many over the years but this one has by far been the most painful.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I know what you mean-I've had to say Good-by to many wonderful furbabies, too.


----------



## csimkunas6

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> 2.5 years or 30 years, both hurt. Big, dumb animals are good at working their way into our hearts. I've had to say goodbye to many over the years but this one has by far been the most painful.


They really are! I try to explain it to nonhorse people, and besides my husband, because he sees me with Rodeo, and knows how much time and money goes into that silly thing, but no one seems to get how important they really are! Do you have some of his offspring around?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I have one of his babies left, Woodstock. I have Dynasty, his half brother and my 2 youngsters are by him so in a roundabout way, I do have some of the blood left.


----------



## csimkunas6

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I have one of his babies left, Woodstock. I have Dynasty, his half brother and my 2 youngsters are by him so in a roundabout way, I do have some of the blood left.


I knew Woodstock was his! Dont know how I have forgotten. At least you have some of him left, Im sure it doesnt help any. Glad he got to live his life out with someone like you though!


----------

